# مكتبة اوتوكاد 13000 ملف (dwg)



## mourados (30 مارس 2012)

A giant library of 13,000 AutoCAD DWG format (architecture? BD? Concrete? Bouygue, Air Construction, Design, Electrical, Electronics, Computers, Metal, Panels, Plumbing, WRC Rally, Road-US, Locksmith, utilities)

http://letitbit.net/download/50444.5...part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/71919.7...part2.rar.html

or
http://www.mediafire.com/?sj104k8k6cuso8e

http://www.mediafire.com/?4yrrer45n6r6g3a

or

http://jumbofiles.com/lhypbqswtf33

http://jumbofiles.com/8ixui8xyw76k


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (31 مارس 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل يا اخى
مهندس مدنى / احمد عكوش


----------



## ELKAISAR (31 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
لكن لو ممكن ترفعها على الميديا فاير


----------



## xXx_2010 (31 مارس 2012)

الروابط تعمل على فكرة ..


----------



## goldbeeerg (31 مارس 2012)

شكرااااا


----------



## Eng.zeky (31 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*

*جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك فيك*​


----------



## goldbeeerg (31 مارس 2012)

لينكات بديلة 

http://letitbit.net/download/50444....os__Symbols_Library__13000_Dwg.part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/71919....os__Symbols_Library__13000_Dwg.part2.rar.html


----------



## goldbeeerg (1 أبريل 2012)

or
http://www.mediafire.com/?sj104k8k6cuso8e

http://www.mediafire.com/?4yrrer45n6r6g3a

or

http://jumbofiles.com/lhypbqswtf33

http://jumbofiles.com/8ixui8xyw76k


----------



## heno9 (21 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا *goldbeeerg*


----------



## civilman86 (22 أبريل 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## هيثم محمد على (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## ابوعبدالله العامري (23 أكتوبر 2012)

عافاك الله
وأريد أن أساهم ولكني غير شاطر في أمور المواقع الأليكترونية
من فضلكم كيف أرفق ملف أوتوكاد مع مساهمتي اللغوية
والسؤال الآخر من لديه معلومات عن الأمر
Stamp
لحماية ملفات الأوتوكاد


----------



## محمود البراوى (9 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ممكن ترفعو الجزء الاول تانى لان اللينك مش شغال


----------



## abualwi (9 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ، وبارك الله فيكم.


----------



## freedom2000 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

الباسوورد لو سمحت


----------



## waleedghanim (18 مارس 2013)

ابدعت والله منتظرين المزيد من ابداعاتك يا بشمهندس:75::20::28:


----------



## lawedo_1 (17 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابو نواف 111111 (17 مايو 2015)

شكرًا


----------



## shams alafag (18 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

